# Pubic hair



## katiecrna

I refuse to razor shave. I use to get a wax then in between I bought a mans beard trimmer and that worked well. That one women’s razor that has a tiny shaver on the end of it didn’t work for me. Now I’m in the market for a new beard trimmer since my stbxh took his. Any ideas ladies or do you guys trim a different way?


----------



## Lila

My husband uses a Norelco Body groomer. He's not really very hairy and it works great for him.

I used to wax religiously up until a few years ago when I invested in laser hair removal. Best decision ever.


----------



## SunCMars

katiecrna said:


> I refuse to razor shave. I use to get a wax then in between I bought a mans beard trimmer and that worked well. That one women’s razor that has a tiny shaver on the end of it didn’t work for me. Now I’m in the market for a new beard trimmer since my stbxh took his. Any ideas ladies or do you guys trim a different way?


Jeeez.
No subject unwritten.

Question:

Did your STBXH know you were using his beard trimmer on your lady mustache?

I would know every time I used it. 
Every time it got close to Red Dog's nose.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I use Veet for down there. Nice and smooth and much cheaper than a wax.


----------



## katiecrna

SunCMars said:


> Jeeez.
> No subject unwritten.
> 
> Question:
> 
> Did your STBXH know you were using his beard trimmer on your lady mustache?
> 
> I would know every time I used it.
> Every time it got close to Red Dog's nose.




Yes he knew. He used a different one lol.


----------



## katiecrna

NextTimeAround said:


> I use Veet for down there. Nice and smooth and much cheaper than a wax.




Wow isn’t that like a chemical foam thing? You used this on the hair by your labia? You didn’t have any reaction?


----------



## katiecrna

I’m clearly not seeing anyone and I don’t plan it for a while so that’s why I don’t want to go through the wax route and go through all that pain for no reason. 
I hate shaving Bc it’s painful and itching and a pain in the butt. 
That’s why I wanted to just do an electric shave to keep the bush under control. I just joined a gym and I want to go swimming and I am not bathing suit ready down there. 

No one else uses a electric razor??


----------



## NextTimeAround

katiecrna said:


> Wow isn’t that like a chemical foam thing? You used this on the hair by your labia? You didn’t have any reaction?


I use the cream form and keep it only on my skin.


----------



## chillymorn69

All natural or a trim with a beard clipper. Total shave is like a young girl and turn off for me.


----------



## Livvie

Close trim with pubic hair clippers. They make cute girly ones. Search Amazon.


----------



## Not

Lila said:


> My husband uses a Norelco Body groomer. He's not really very hairy and it works great for him.
> 
> I used to wax religiously up until a few years ago when I invested in laser hair removal. Best decision ever.


Lila, how many sessions did it take? I did two sessions for the underarms back in the spring and the amount of hair still growing is definitely a lot less but I was told the underarm area is the most responsive area to laser treatment.


----------



## Lila

Not said:


> Lila, how many sessions did it take? I did two sessions for the underarms back in the spring and the amount of hair still growing is definitely a lot less but I was told the underarm area is the most responsive area to laser treatment.


It took me 8 sessions spread over a 1 year period, one every 6 weeks. Hair follicles are like crops, each follicle grows hair at different times. You'll need to do at least 6 sessions to make sure you cover all 'growing seasons'. Also, laser hair removal works best on people with dark hair on light colored skin. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna

I wouldn’t mind doing laser on my arm pits. I wonder what the average cost is.


----------



## Lila

katiecrna said:


> I wouldn’t mind doing laser on my arm pits. I wonder what the average cost is.


 Not sure about armpits but my Brazilian and legs were $1,000 five years ago. For a smaller area like armpits, I would think $350 for 6 sessions? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

katiecrna said:


> Yes he knew. He used a different one lol.



Haha, I used my wife’s razor (Gillette Venus I think) once in the shower because I couldn’t be bothered to get out and get mine and found that it worked much better than all my men’s razors I have used previously! (On my face). I have only used that brand since... (on both my face and also in other places..). Works well for me but hope that it’s not like trying on women’s panties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything

chillymorn69 said:


> All natural or a trim with a beard clipper. Total shave is like a young girl and turn off for me.


Agreed. Not to be crude or thread jack, but a trim by the labia with a beard trimmer/detailer would be perfect. A nice natural bush up top is sexy as hell.

As to your original question I think Panasonic and Wahl make the best shavers/trimmers. Look for ones with either smaller heads or removable ones that allow for "detail" work.


----------



## Not

katiecrna said:


> I wouldn’t mind doing laser on my arm pits. I wonder what the average cost is.


I paid $75 per 20 minute session which was enough time to do the lower facial area and each underarm. The facial treatment was a bit painful but there was no pain with the underarms. It feels like a tiny electric shock on the face.


----------



## Not

Lila said:


> It took me 8 sessions spread over a 1 year period, one every 6 weeks. Hair follicles are like crops, each follicle grows hair at different times. You'll need to do at least 6 sessions to make sure you cover all 'growing seasons'. Also, laser hair removal works best on people with dark hair on light colored skin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was told the same thing about the different times of growth for the follicles. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BadGrammar

Let it grow... and stop shaving your armpits as well. The bald look is now the norm, and has run its course. Dare to be different!


----------



## sokillme

katiecrna said:


> I refuse to razor shave. I use to get a wax then in between I bought a mans beard trimmer and that worked well. That one women’s razor that has a tiny shaver on the end of it didn’t work for me. Now I’m in the market for a new beard trimmer since my stbxh took his. Any ideas ladies or do you guys trim a different way?


Wait so you were shaving your pubs and then your husband was shaving his face? I hope you washed it.


----------



## Mr. Nail

#1 I can't believe he took both trimmers, how rude.
#2 For the price of laser you could afford a good Tri suit. 
#3 I hope you enjoy your swim time as much as I did. I found swim to be my best meditation form.


----------



## katiecrna

sokillme said:


> Wait so you were shaving your pubs and then your husband was shaving his face? I hope you washed it.




I mean the man licked every orifice of my body... who cares.


----------



## Haiku

katiecrna said:


> I mean the man licked every orifice of my body... who cares.


As a very young man a girl and I were mmmm’ing 💪 when on sudden impulse I stuck my tongue inside her ear. Apparently she didn’t appreciate my spontaneity. 😞


----------



## sokillme

katiecrna said:


> I mean the man licked every orifice of my body... who cares.


Yeah but not as a part of getting ready for work :surprise:


----------



## arbitrator

sokillme said:


> Yeah but not as a part of getting ready for work :surprise:


*Speak for yourself! Especially without having to deal with all of the “hairy issues!”

Let’s just say that I find that kind of work most pleasurable, scintillating, and rather uninhibited!

Would absolutely love to find work in that particular discipline again, say in the very near future! I just advertise myself as a professional cunnilinguist, who has a 7 inch tongue, and sporting two large ears that I have no problem breathing through!, *


----------



## JustTheWife

I can't believe a whole thread on pubic hair. too funny. I trim a little with one of those girly trimmers but I'm lucky that i'm not that hairy and it doesn't grow outside of the "triangle". Shaved completely for a while because I thought that's what guys like but never really liked that look or the feeling of being completely bare. I like my little neat patch. Too much info?


----------



## WilliamM

How a woman keeps her pubic hair is not TMI for me. I enjoy hearing about it.

I tell my wife now and then I should retire and start my own waxing business called Wax Poetic. But I'm not that good with people. I do have a lot of experience waxing hair though.


----------



## UnicornCupcake

Why do you refuse to razor shave? Am I missing something, lol? It works for me. Now I'mt hinkign I'm doing it wrong haha


----------



## EllisRedding




----------



## 269370

katiecrna said:


> I mean the man licked every orifice of my body... who cares.




My wife leaves her razors lying around the showers (which I use on my face sometimes when I can’t find mine - like I was saying hers work much better than mine). The other day she told me that the one I have been using more recently was actually her mother’s...she left it when she was visiting last.
So yeah, maybe best to use your own, just in case. I had nightmares of having my MIL’s pubes growing all over my face after this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna

UnicornCupcake said:


> Why do you refuse to razor shave? Am I missing something, lol? It works for me. Now I'mt hinkign I'm doing it wrong haha




Shaving is terrible. Razor burn, ingrown hair, it becomes itchy, and when it grows back it itches and feels rough.


----------



## Fozzy

katiecrna said:


> Shaving is terrible. Razor burn, ingrown hair, it becomes itchy, and when it grows back it itches and feels rough.


That's why I grew a beard. Plus it covers up my unsightly face.


----------



## Red Sonja

BadGrammar said:


> Let it grow... and stop shaving your armpits as well. The bald look is now the norm, and has run its course. Dare to be different!


Not different but probably abnormal ... I don't have to shave anywhere and it's not due to laser hair removal.

For some odd genetic reason the only thing on my body that counts as "real hair" is on my head and my eyebrows ... everything else is at most light peach-fuzz. You'd need a magnifying glass to see any of it.


----------



## katiecrna

Red Sonja said:


> Not different but probably abnormal ... I don't have to shave anywhere and it's not due to laser hair removal.
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd genetic reason the only thing on my body that counts as "real hair" is on my head and my eyebrows ... everything else is at most light peach-fuzz. You'd need a magnifying glass to see any of it.




Lucky!


----------



## 269370

Red Sonja said:


> Not different but probably abnormal ... I don't have to shave anywhere and it's not due to laser hair removal.
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd genetic reason the only thing on my body that counts as "real hair" is on my head and my eyebrows ... everything else is at most light peach-fuzz. You'd need a magnifying glass to see any of it.




Like this? 🧐
I got into a habit shaving ‘down there’ and under armpits since an early age (reasonably early: puberty). It’s so much better.
Just must remember not to use MIL’s razor.
Never had problems problems with itching or ingrown hair etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Speaking of which...Lawnmowers are on sale at the moment...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGrammar

Red Sonja said:


> Not different but probably abnormal ... I don't have to shave anywhere and it's not due to laser hair removal.
> 
> For some odd genetic reason the only thing on my body that counts as "real hair" is on my head and my eyebrows ... everything else is at most light peach-fuzz. You'd need a magnifying glass to see any of it.


Intriguing. No eyelashes?


----------



## Handy

I like some bush.


----------



## Red Sonja

BadGrammar said:


> Intriguing. No eyelashes?


Forgot about those, yes I have them but I have to wear mascara for them to be truly visible.


----------



## Red Sonja

inmyprime said:


> Speaking of which...Lawnmowers are on sale at the moment...


Don't need one of those either :rofl:


----------



## 269370

Red Sonja said:


> Don't need one of those either :rofl:




Lucky you. Here we have too many slugs, sucking the life out of plants, in the bush area mostly. Quite frustrating and lawnmower only helps up to a point, exposing their hiding places.
Might need stronger methods to penetrate and take care of the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGrammar

What is the ladies’ take on manscaping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais

BadGrammar said:


> What is the ladies’ take on manscaping?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not attracted to prepubescent little boys. I like my husband to look like a man.


----------



## katiecrna

BadGrammar said:


> What is the ladies’ take on manscaping?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Must be trimmed down just like mine. I hate a bush on anyone.


----------



## 269370

Araucaria said:


> I'm not attracted to prepubescent little boys. I like my husband to look like a man.


I don't shave it completely; just trim it, leave something on top and make it look clean on the sides (and get rid of hair in weird and awkward places: I think it's more hygienic. When you sweat there, bacteria must be having a ball...so to speak).


----------



## Lila

BadGrammar said:


> What is the ladies’ take on manscaping?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm NOT into the 70's bush at all. I like him trimmed up top, shaved down below. 

I do find it fascinating how the 'natural' look is almost a fetish these days. I've read some posts on Reddit by bush aficionados and they describe it as an aphrodisiac. Strange to me but great for them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

katiecrna said:


> *Must be trimmed down just like mine. I hate a bush on anyone.*


*I completely concur in saying that it has to either be closely shorn or waxed/shaved altogether!

Dental floss is what’s for flossing teeth ~ and certainly not strands of free-falling pubic hair!

Let’s just say that whenever engaged in any enjoyable oral activity, the furtherest thing at that most heated moment from my worked-up mind is either flossing my teeth or imitating some feline attempting to ingest a hairball!*


----------



## Adelais

If you are easily offended, or not completely comfortable with your prepubescent looking bald privates, don't read this. You have been forewarned.

Ah, the hygiene justification...so those who don't remove it are not "clean?" That is just false, and pubic hair shaming. (seriously)

This is just one article out of many, all saying the same thing. The last paragraph addresses the hygiene justification.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/jul/11/should-groom-pubic-hair-shaving-trimming

an article by a Physican:

https://www.alternet.org/doctor-pubic-hair-exists-reason-our-obsession-hairless-genitals-must-end-0

And an entertaining short video put out by sciencealert:

https://www.sciencealert.com/watch-is-it-healthy-to-shave-your-pubes


According to this scientifically researched video all forms of VD have gone up in people who remove their pubic hair, except for the incidence of pubic lice. Since I don't expect myself or my husband to come across pubic lice, I guess we don't need to raze their habitat.

Personally, I don't think there are any "strange" places for pubic hair, as long as they are in the pubic region and nearby. Now I do understand how having a plethora of hair down there might be uncomfortable, inconvenient, harder to keep clean, etc., and in those rare occasions, I do understand why they might choose to seek an expert or try to take the matters into their own hands to reduce its presence. However most people don't have copious amounts of hair down there, so they don't fall into that category.

Shaving, waxing, or total removal of certain areas, etc. are just a fad. Each to his/her own. Glad my husband and I don't experience body self-hatred, or have to endure seeing our partner undergo such body hatred.

Trimming long ones that might get caught in elastic, zippers, etc. for comfort isn't a form of body hatred, just comfort.

This whole subject makes me angry because its popularity grew as a result of *child pornography* overflowing to the mainstream porn industry. I'm not saying that everyone who makes their privates looks like prepubescent children's parts watches child porn or some type of porn, but one can't deny that the fad was started by that industry, and normally intelligent people are lining up like sheep to copy it.

It is like the "pants falling down past the bum" fad that started in the prisons then became mainstream. I realize that not everyone who wears their pants waist past their bum is a homosexual prisoner, but no one can deny that the fashion began in the prison system, for a specific purpose. Why would anyone copy that fad, knowing what it meant in its inception?

Rant over...I'm ready for the pile-on.


----------



## Lila

Araucaria said:


> If you are easily offended, or not completely comfortable with your prepubescent looking bald privates, don't read this. You have been forewarned.
> 
> Ah, the hygiene justification...so those who don't remove it are not "clean?" That is just false, and pubic hair shaming. (seriously)
> 
> This is just one article out of many, all saying the same thing. The last paragraph addresses the hygiene justification.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/jul/11/should-groom-pubic-hair-shaving-trimming
> 
> an article by a Physican:
> 
> https://www.alternet.org/doctor-pubic-hair-exists-reason-our-obsession-hairless-genitals-must-end-0
> 
> And an entertaining short video put out by sciencealert:
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/watch-is-it-healthy-to-shave-your-pubes
> 
> 
> According to this scientifically researched video all forms of VD have gone up in people who remove their pubic hair, except for the incidence of pubic lice. Since I don't expect myself or my husband to come across pubic lice, I guess we don't need to raze their habitat.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there are any "strange" places for pubic hair, as long as they are in the pubic region and nearby. Now I do understand how having a plethora of hair down there might be uncomfortable, inconvenient, harder to keep clean, etc., and in those rare occasions, I do understand why they might choose to seek an expert or try to take the matters into their own hands to reduce its presence. However most people don't have copious amounts of hair down there, so they don't fall into that category.
> 
> Shaving, waxing, or total removal of certain areas, etc. are just a fad. Each to his/her own. Glad my husband and I don't experience body self-hatred, or have to endure seeing our partner undergo such body hatred.
> 
> Trimming long ones that might get caught in elastic, zippers, etc. for comfort isn't a form of body hatred, just comfort.
> 
> This whole subject makes me angry because its popularity grew as a result of *child pornography* overflowing to the mainstream porn industry. I'm not saying that everyone who makes their privates looks like prepubescent children's parts watches child porn or some type of porn, but one can't deny that the fad was started by that industry, and normally intelligent people are lining up like sheep to copy it.
> 
> It is like the "pants falling down past the bum" fad that started in the prisons then became mainstream. I realize that not everyone who wears their pants waist past their bum is a homosexual prisoner, but no one can deny that the fashion began in the prison system, for a specific purpose. Why would anyone copy that fad, knowing what it meant in its inception?
> 
> Rant over...I'm ready for the pile-on.


I'm not going to pile-on as you are certainly entitled to your opinion, but I did want to clarify that not everyone who chooses to remove their pubic hair suffers from "body self-hatred". Just like the "natural" crowd doesn't like having their choice in pubic hair maintenance thought of as "unhygienic" or "stinky", the trimmed/shaved/lasered crowd doesn't like having their choice of pubic hair maintenance associated with pedophiliacs or self hatred. Both are the definition of body shaming. I say do what you will with your own pubes and stop worrying so much about what others do with theirs.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Red Sonja said:


> Not different but probably abnormal ... I don't have to shave anywhere and it's not due to laser hair removal.
> 
> For some odd genetic reason the only thing on my body that counts as "real hair" is on my head and my eyebrows ... everything else is at most light peach-fuzz. You'd need a magnifying glass to see any of it.


Sounds like my wife but even more so. I call her the hairless wonder.:grin2: VERY little hair on her arms or legs or pits. She gets paranoid if she doesnt shave her legs or pits but it barely matters. Not much grows there.

Only spot I wish she could grow a little more would be bush. A full 70s style bush up top is pretty sexy. That said, I'll take her overall little hair over a REALLY hairy woman.


----------



## peacem

It's just fashion like anything else...fashion does tend to turn us into sheep and I agree the porn industry does shape fashion to a certain extent. Remember in the 90's when many women wanted those huge over-inflated fake breast implants because that is what porn starts were doing. They really don't seem so appealing now. Smaller breasts seem to be in fashion (lets hope that is not a reference to child porn otherwise we are gong to have to standardize breast size).

I do agree though that for women who refuse to shave off their pubic hair there is a lot of stigma over it. Ridiculous. My H doesn't really care so I sometimes take it all off, sometimes I grow it back, sometimes I shape it for fun. Who cares. If a man was that pedantic then we probably are not that compatible. 

BTW I epilate down there which some people are shocked and horrified by. It doesn't hurt hardly at all, slightly uncomfortable, leaves everything smooth and grows back very fine. It takes weeks for it grow back and no itching or ingrowing hairs.


----------



## katiecrna

peacem said:


> BTW I epilate down there which some people are shocked and horrified by. It doesn't hurt hardly at all, slightly uncomfortable, leaves everything smooth and grows back very fine. It takes weeks for it grow back and no itching or ingrowing hairs.




Ouch! It hurts when I epilate my legs!


----------



## peacem

katiecrna said:


> Ouch! It hurts when I epilate my legs!


Ankles hurt way more than pubic area.


----------



## Adelais

Lila said:


> Just like the "natural" crowd doesn't like having their choice in pubic hair maintenance thought of as "unhygienic" or "stinky", the trimmed/shaved/lasered crowd doesn't like having their choice of pubic hair maintenance associated with pedophiliacs or self hatred. Both are the definition of body shaming. I say do what you will with your own pubes and stop worrying so much about what others do with theirs.


Lol. So you are saying that natural is unhygienic and stinky. Very funny! You see what you did there? You are body shaming. Hair on our bodies is natural. Various amounts is natural. 

Where do you think the sweat and pheromones go after they are secreted? Shaving doesn't stop pore secretions. The secretions are just concentrated on the skin surface, instead of dispersed onto the hair. Then the bacteria go to town on the skin, instead in the hair. Hospitals are treating more people than ever because of complications due to the removal and absence of hair on the pubic area.

I don't care what others do to their bodies. What I do care about is having them influence other people, like my children, by saying that if someone doesn't alter their body the way they do that they are unhygienic or stinky.

When my son was a teenage boy I found that he was researching "manscaping" on our home computer. I thought it was very sad that he had just turned into a man, yet society was telling him he needed to look like a little boy again... and he bought into it. He hadn't learned this from me or his dad, but from kids at school.

The fact that pedophilia porn and regular porn imitating pedophilia porn played a significant role in the current fad is definitely offensive, but it is not my fault. Don't shoot the messenger. Knowing how this fad started should cause one to rethink what they are doing because they have given into the lie that the adult look is somehow less clean or less desirable than the child look.


----------



## EllisRedding

The concept of manscaping has been around for a while. So you are saying society is telling your son he should manscape lol??? I can tell you there is a large group of men who are actually against manscaping. Just b/c there is an article out there doesn't mean society is telling people what to do...

I also don't recall hearing about this general sense of body shaming over people who don't shave/trim their pubes lol. When my W does it, it is generally because it makes sex feel better, plus it makes it more appealing for oral. Has nothing to do with body shaming, and has nothing to do with wanting to look like a child ... If you want to think this all started over pedophilia, well, that is your opinion of which you are certainly entitled to.


----------



## Lila

Araucaria said:


> Lol. So you are saying that natural is unhygienic and stinky. Very funny! You see what you did there? You are body shaming.


No, YOU implied that when you were on your soap box a couple of posts above. You said



> Ah, the hygiene justification...so those who don't remove it are not "clean?" That is just false, and pubic hair shaming. (seriously)





Araucaria said:


> Hair on our bodies is natural. Various amounts is natural.


Where did I say having hair on the body is not natural?



Araucaria said:


> Where do you think the sweat and pheromones go after they are secreted? Shaving doesn't stop pore secretions. The secretions are just concentrated on the skin surface, instead of dispersed onto the hair. Then the bacteria go to town on the skin, instead in the hair. Hospitals are treating more people than ever because of complications due to the removal and absence of hair on the pubic area.
> 
> I don't care what others do to their bodies. What I do care about is having them influence other people, like my children, by saying that if someone doesn't alter their body the way they do that they are unhygienic or stinky.
> 
> When my son was a teenage boy I found that he was researching "manscaping" on our home computer. I thought it was very sad that he had just turned into a man, yet society was telling him he needed to look like a little boy again... and he bought into it. He hadn't learned this from me or his dad, but from kids at school.


You as your child's parent have every right to decide what you want your kids to learn. You, however, do not have the right to decide what others do with their bodies. This topic is no different than sex, or porn, or recreational drugs, or alcohol, or 100s of other things that divides society. Teach your kid whatever you like but don't tell me that what I can or cannot do with my body.



Araucaria said:


> The fact that pedophilia porn and regular porn imitating pedophilia porn played a significant role in the current fad is definitely offensive, but it is not my fault. Don't shoot the messenger. Knowing how this fad started should cause one to rethink what they are doing because they have given into the lie that the adult look is somehow less clean or less desirable than the child look.


I'm not sure where you got your information but this "fad" as you call it has been around since early Egyptian, Greek, and Roman times. Early Egyptian, Greek, and Roman woman removed most, if not all, of their body hair. 

While it's current rise in popularity may be attributed to porn, it has nothing to do with pedophilia. Porn is a visual medium. Hairy genitals do not make for easy viewing of the "important" parts. Most people want to see goods. That's what sells so that's what directors put in movies. I'm sure that if, or when, big bushes come back into style, porn actors will start having them.


----------



## BadGrammar

I like it all. As long as it’s clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais

Lila said:


> don't tell me that what I can or cannot do with my body.


Telling you my opinion, based on scientific research is not the same as telling you what you "can or cannot do with [your] body." If you want to run the risks of infection, cysts, and all the other issues associated with pubic hair removal, by all means do it! 

If you don't like what the Dr.s at the hospitals say, (try to) censor them. I just came here to tell people what the studies say, and give my opinion in agreement with them.


----------



## Lila

Araucaria said:


> Telling you my opinion, based on scientific research is not the same as telling you what you "can or cannot do with [your] body." If you want to run the risks of infection, cysts, and all the other issues associated with pubic hair removal, by all means do it!
> 
> If you don't like what the Dr.s at the hospitals say, (try to) censor them. I just came here to tell people what the studies say, and give my opinion in agreement with them.


This will be my last comment to you on this thread. When you associate pedophilia with people who like the look of shaved/waxed genitals, then you lose any chance of convincing people that your opinion is based on science. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samyeagar

Araucaria said:


> Telling you my opinion, based on scientific research is not the same as telling you what you "can or cannot do with [your] body." * If you want to run the risks of infection, cysts, and all the other issues associated with pubic hair removal, by all means do it!*
> 
> If you don't like what the Dr.s at the hospitals say, (try to) censor them. I just came here to tell people what the studies say, and give my opinion in agreement with them.


Most excellent example of passive-aggressive shaming through fear! Well done.


----------



## katiecrna

Araucaria said:


> Telling you my opinion, based on scientific research is not the same as telling you what you "can or cannot do with [your] body." If you want to run the risks of infection, cysts, and all the other issues associated with pubic hair removal, by all means do it!
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like what the Dr.s at the hospitals say, (try to) censor them. I just came here to tell people what the studies say, and give my opinion in agreement with them.




There are different types of manscaping/womenscaping and not all of them have to do with removing the hair from the root. Like I was saying to begin with, I use a beard trimmer so my hair is short... not removed. 
You can’t jump to the conclusion that manscaping/womenscaping means shaving/waxing.


----------



## katiecrna

Everyone likes to maintain themselves differently... hair, makeup, clothes, nails, and pubes are no exception. Some people are particular and like It a certain way and there is nothing wrong with that. Some people don’t care. And it’s not body shaming to like things done a certain way. 
And if someone has a certain preference to how the person they are dating shaves or dresses or whatever there is nothing wrong with that. But everyone should be themSelves and not do anything they don’t want to do. And let the chips fall as they should.


----------



## Adelais

Read what someone else says about why shaven genitals have become so popular. The comments underneath the article are also eye opening.

You've heard of rape culture, but have you heard of pedophile culture?

One doesn't have to search very far for this information. I just now found the article while researching the association of pubic shaving and the influence of pedophilia on our culture.

I've got to get on with my day, so I won't be coming back to read or comment for quite a while.


----------



## 269370

Does having an above-average penis size prevent one from attracting pedophiles? When trimmed, it looks even bigger so it may all even out in the end...
Like the saying goes: one large penis in hand, might be worth more than two smaller ones hiding in the bush...

I think it is ok whatever people are doing to their pubic hair - I have nothing against it. Whether it is styled pointy & formal, like a French garden or perhaps less formal, like an English garden, or more like a Moroccan desert: it's all good & worth exploring


----------



## katiecrna

Araucaria said:


> Read what someone else says about why shaven genitals have become so popular. The comments underneath the article are also eye opening.
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard of rape culture, but have you heard of pedophile culture?
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't have to search very far for this information. I just now found the article while researching the association of pubic shaving and the influence of pedophilia on our culture.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to get on with my day, so I won't be coming back to read or comment for quite a while.




Who cares... what is the relevance to this? I’m sure pedophiles love hairless girls. But just because you like shaved pubes doesn’t mean your a pedophile. 
Manscaping/womenscaping IMO is respectful and is a common courtesy if you ask me. 
And let me clarify, manscaping/womenscaping doesn’t necessarily mean completely shaven/waxed.


----------



## Adelais

inmyprime said:


> Does having an above-average penis size prevent one from attracting pedophiles? When trimmed, it looks even bigger so it may all even out in the end...
> Like the saying goes: one large penis in hand, might be worth more than two smaller ones hiding in the bush...


I know that the illusion of greater size is another reason (maybe the main reason) men shave, according to the research my son was doing on our home computer when he was in high school. I find it sad that my teenage son was even worried about that at his age.

That is just another "gift" society has received from the porn industry: billions of men comparing their manhood to a few unusually endowed men on screens. IMO, only those men and their wives should know what size they are.

I'm glad my husband is comfortable with his size, because if he ever shaved, I'd be repulsed by not only the childish look but by his insecurity.


----------



## 269370

Araucaria said:


> I know that the illusion of greater size is another reason (maybe the main reason) men shave, according to the research my son was doing on our home computer when he was in high school. I find it sad that my teenage son was even worried about that at his age.
> 
> That is just another "gift" society has received from the porn industry: billions of men comparing their manhood to a few unusually endowed men on screens. IMO, only those men and their wives should know what size they are.
> 
> I'm glad my husband is comfortable with his size, because if he ever shaved, I'd be repulsed by not only the childish look but by his insecurity.


I was always worried it was too big but thankfully the porn industry gave me assurance that it was within the 'normally accepted range', according to the 'Monster ****' category.

Sorry...I couldn't help myself.

Nobody is judging you..why do you feel the need to judge others what they are doing or not doing with their pubes?
It honestly just feels more comfortable and I got used to doing it. I don't understand what pedophiles have to do with it...


----------



## chillymorn69

The penises in porn I watch don't look so big.

But I like homemade or average looking people porn .

I don't think many woman actually like giant penis.

I have a friend whos very large and he has told me many times he wishes he was average size. That most women don't like big. 

He aslo told me the ones that do keep comming back. Even years later they will contact him in hopes of one last time.

So all this porn makes people feel insecure about their size never really made sence to me.

You got what you got and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## 269370

chillymorn69 said:


> You got what you got and nothing is going to change that.


All the penis-enhancement adverts beg to differ! (30% more girth or money back! ::gun


----------



## Faithful Wife

chillymorn69 said:


> I don't think many woman actually like giant penis..


Define "giant". 

Speaking as a woman and also representing many women I've known and talked to, I'd say you are wrong, but again it depends on the definition of "giant".

I would use the word "big" to say most women do like a "big" penis.


----------



## chillymorn69

Faithful Wife said:


> Define "giant".
> 
> Speaking as a woman and also representing many women I've known and talked to, I'd say you are wrong, but again it depends on the definition of "giant".
> 
> I would use the word "big" to say most women do like a "big" penis.


Your ancedotal evidence aginst mine.

Google search says most women like average.


Big would be bigger than average which depending on which study you refer to average is somewher around 5 to 6 inches 4.5 to 5 circum.

Giant is over 8?

My friend is over 10 x 6


Define many women .


----------



## chillymorn69

inmyprime said:


> All the penis-enhancement adverts beg to differ! (30% more girth or money back! ::gun


How did they work for you?


----------



## Middle of Everything

Oh no. Even a pubic hair thread is turning into a **** size debate. 

Is bush and/or Brazilian bare labia not sacred anymore?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Middle of Everything said:


> Oh no. Even a pubic hair thread is turning into a **** size debate.
> 
> Is bush and/or Brazilian bare labia not sacred anymore?


Of course not. Every thread is a penis thread just waiting to happen.


----------



## TX-SC

My wife trims, but does not shave or wax it clean. Being from the 80s, I actually like some hair down there. Not a bush for sure but trimmed is nice. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal

Araucaria said:


> I know that the illusion of greater size is another reason (maybe the main reason) men shave,


I variously let my pubic hair go, most often trim it back some and more rarely sometimes remove it all.

That said when I trim it back, so it's short and neat I also remove all the hair from my testicles as well.

Yet I don't do that, in order to try to look larger. I do it because I have found that whenever I do it, my wife on her own initiative (including the first time), frequently puts my testicles in her mouth when giving me oral sex.

As to my wife she variously lets her pubic hair go, or trims it back, or has her bikini line waxed, or has all or most of it removed so she is bare or mostly bare.

From experience we both find oral sex is more fun to do when the other is trimmed, bare or mostly bare.

Incidentally from a personal perspective and from talking about this with my wife, both of us would prefer not to have grown any pubic hair at all.


----------



## arbitrator

*The desire to not want the presence of pubic hair on either you or your partner is strictly a matter of personal preference, just like shaving or waxing the hair off of one’s back, face, or neck is!

And seems rather Neanderthalic, by nature, for some people to insinuate, or even suggest that others who don’t want pubic hair, for whatever reason, is tantamount to either being a pediophile themselves, or sympathetic of their lifestyles through their inflammatory “red herring” logic!

I’m sorry, but the last time I looked, pediophilia was, and always has been deemed to be a sickness perpetrated by the mind! *


----------



## 269370

chillymorn69 said:


> How did they work for you?


I don't know - I need to first find a way to reduce it by 15% to get it back to average, in order to try this product increasing it by 30%... (Is the maths correct? It's early...and my brain is below average).
The advert talks about increasing an average penis by 30% - they may not refund me if they find out it's above average.

A friend with 10 inches...Does he need special piping work laid out in order to get all the blood properly distributed? It could collapse in on itself under its weight, into a black hole. :nerd:


----------



## peacem

arbitrator said:


> *The desire to not want the presence of pubic hair on either you or your partner is strictly a matter of personal preference, just like shaving or waxing the hair off of one’s back, face, or neck is!
> 
> And seems rather Neanderthalic, by nature, for some people to insinuate, or even suggest that others who don’t want pubic hair, for whatever reason, is tantamount to either being a pediophile themselves, or sympathetic of their lifestyles through their inflammatory “red herring” logic!
> 
> I’m sorry, but the last time I looked, pediophilia was, and always has been deemed to be a sickness perpetrated by the mind! *


Also post-menopausal women also have very little pubic hair, some go completely bald. I worked in a care home and can vouch for it being a virtually pube free environment. Nobody seems to accuse men who like clean shaven ladies of secretly wanting to have sex with their grannies! Probably because it's not talked about. Pedophilia is something everyone talks about and everyone is vigilant of these days...people see things that are not there.


----------



## 269370

peacem said:


> Also post-menopausal women also have very little pubic hair, some go completely bald. I worked in a care home and can vouch for it being a virtually pube free environment. Nobody seems to accuse men who like clean shaven ladies of secretly wanting to have sex with their grannies!




That’s clearly a product of the gerontophile culture which is becoming more prevalent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peacem

inmyprime said:


> That’s clearly a product of the gerontophile culture which is becoming more prevalent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something to look forward to ....


----------



## Middle of Everything

Faithful Wife said:


> Of course not. Every thread is a penis thread just waiting to happen.


Now if I could just get my wife to think like this.


----------



## NextTimeAround

katiecrna said:


> Wow isn’t that like a chemical foam thing? You used this on the hair by your labia? You didn’t have any reaction?


Sorry, I didn't see that before.

I use the cream form and keep it solely on my skin. Nair gives me a rash though.


----------

